# APP. MAIL IMPOSSIBLE DE SUPPRIMER DES MAILS



## vador79 (20 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
voici mon problème je voulais faire un peut de ménage dans mail , mais il y a des mail que je ne peut supprimer il deviennent gris et impossible de les enlever même en redémarrant.
Comment doit je faire merci


Voici un début de solution : Poser la question dans le bon forum ! Bon, on y va.


----------



## vador79 (20 Août 2008)

personne peut m'aider, merci


----------



## dietisa (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai moi aussi ce problème dans les messages envoyés. Lorsque je les supprime, ils se grisent mais restent dans les messages envoyés (et ils sont vides). 
Avez-vous résolu ce problème sur votre MAC l'année dernière?
Merci bcp pour votre aide!

Dietisa


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2009)

quel leopard?
depuis 2008 masse de sujets Mail ( et de mises à jours)


il y a un mini bug sur certains mail

commence par fermer Mail
virer le fichier " envelope index"
(dans ton dossier Mail)

relancer mail
il y aura , après un moment une indexation neuve


----------



## chmgd (1 Septembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> quel leopard?
> depuis 2008 masse de sujets Mail ( et de mises à jours)
> 
> 
> ...



Ayant moi aussi ce problème de message supprimé/grisé/pas supprimé (grrr), j'ai tenté l'expérience de la suppression du fichier "enveloppe index". Aie, au redémarrage de MAil, il me demande de tout réimporter ! Vu le nombre de message (10 ans de mails...), ça va prendre 1000 ans. J'ai remis le fichier 'envelope index" et basta. Mais j'ai toujours ces @#&§! de messages grisés.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2009)

une demande de re-importer?

tu as une capture de cette demande ?

car normalement ca ne fait que recréer une indexation ( puisqu'elle manque)   de ce qu'il y a dans Mail


----------

